# Dog Portrait in beads



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Just finished "Rocky" done for a friend. She wanted it to honor her beloved pet Rocky who has passed away. It contains 10,720 beads. It took approx. 10 days to complete.

She asked that I make him look younger and so I got rid of most of the gray on his face. She wanted to remember him as he was when he was younger. The bottom photo is the photo she had sent me.


----------



## Pennie (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Toni65 (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! Double WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Pennie said:


> WOW


My thought exactly!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is awesome ! The pictures match perfectly ! What incredible talent you have !


----------



## jeaniebug (Nov 1, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm speechless.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Such a total act of love!!! Your friend is luck to have you in his/her life!!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG what a stunning piece of art. You are truly a very very kind friend. How fortunate the other person is to have you in their life.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful and such a lovely keepsake, your friend will love it

Sheila


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

How talented. An act of love. Thanks for sharing. Hope she truly appreciates you and your love for her.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Quite a tribute to a beloved pet. You are a special person to have made it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is stunning and what a lot of work! Great gift for a friend...


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely job ,How long did it all take ?? Thanks for showing it ,you deserve to have it seen EVERYWHERE .


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Your friend is very lucky, you did an amazing job.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

That is amazing and like everyone else, WOW and triple WOW. Did you stitch them all in place. As we say in England I am "gob smacked" which means speechless. Well done.


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is amazing. What an incredible likeness. You are extremely talented. I know you friend will be in awe.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Lovely job ,How long did it all take ?? Thanks for showing it ,you deserve to have it seen EVERYWHERE .


Thank you...it took about 10 days.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

You r a true artist! What an incredible portrait in beads. I am blown away!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to post their kind remarks. So happy you liked it. Btw, taking all that gray out of Rocky's face sure changes the way he looks, but my friend said I captured him when he was young perfectly and then she strted crying. Me too!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow,that is an amazing job!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Amazing! I've never seen anything quite like that! How do you do it? Are the beads sewn in place? How do you transfer the image from a photo?


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great job.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's amazing! I can't even imagine where I'd begin!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Positively FABULOUS! Everyone else has already used the better superlatives, and I hate being repetitious! 

We all have different talents, but some have the very best of our talents, and this is way beyond "very best." Have you always had an "artist's eye?" When did you first realize you could do this? What else do you do (besides knitting or crocheting, of course)? 

In the Navy the "very best" was recognized with a simple "Well Done." And this deserves an emphatic "WELL DONE."


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is amazing. Is this something you do for anyone? or just a friend?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Positively FABULOUS! Everyone else has already used the better superlatives, and I hate being repetitious!
> 
> We all have different talents, but some have the very best of our talents, and this is way beyond "very best." Have you always had an "artist's eye?" When did you first realize you could do this? What else do you do (besides knitting or crocheting, of course)?
> 
> In the Navy the "very best" was recognized with a simple "Well Done." And this deserves an emphatic "WELL DONE."


Thanks for your appreciation and yes, I do lots of different kinds of things as had been posted here on KP. I knit of course, mainly dolls, build stuff, mainly large outdoor displays, Horse Drawn Carriage, that kind of thing, Civil Way Cannon, etc., and I paint using jelly beans as well as paint with oils, watercolor and acrylics...I just do a bunch of things jumping from one thing to another. Thanks again for taking the time to post.
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

moherlyle said:


> Amazing! I've never seen anything quite like that! How do you do it? Are the beads sewn in place? How do you transfer the image from a photo?


Rocky was worked in peyote stitch using just a needle, bead thread and beads. There is a bead program (in fact a few of them) that can transfer a photo into a pattern that can be beaded up. But in all honesty I have to say that they don't do that good a job of it and that's ok because I am an artist and I can fix the mess they make by swapping out bead colors and adding in my own colors plus redefining the drawing a bit better. Below are two photos side by side. The one on the left is the pattern picture the bead program produced, the one on the right is the pattern I produced AFTER tweaking the bead program's pattern. As you can see, there is quite a bit of difference between the two. But I have been working with bead programs for over 20 years and so I know what to expect and how to compensate. The more the "likeness" you are shooting for, the more the pattern that the program turns out has to be re-worked or "tweaked" as we say in the bead community. The "tweaking" is the hardest part, the beading - the easiest. Note the color differences between the two photo patterns, big difference, right?
Dusty


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Another couple of question, Dusti, please? What is the size of your finished beading picture? And is it able to be framed?
...gloria


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Another couple of question, Dusti, please? What is the size of your finished beading picture? And is it able to be framed?
> ...gloria


Hi Gloria, pleased to meetcha! 

The finished tapestry is 7 and 1/4 inches wide by 5 and 1/4 inches high. Yes, it can be framed. Michaels has these wonderful frames in different sizes that I use only for my beaded tapestries. I think they are called "pop-up" frames because the glass pops out when you press on the sides of the frame. Then you just stick the beaded piece inside the frame area, press the glass back into the frame on top of the beaded piece till it snaps back in place and that is it. It actually holds it in place nice and flat, too. Anymore questions, always happy to answer them.
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to clarify...regarding the 3 photos posted at the start of this thread, the first one is the same as photo 2, both are the same picture of the finished beaded tapestry only photo 2 is a closer shot of photo 1. The 3rd photo is the actual photo of the dog...the one I brought into my bead program and the one I worked from. It was amazing to see the years fall off the dog when I started removing all that gray and white around his muzzle and eyes.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

your talent is amazing


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh I am just green with envy, just does not get any better than that. You are so talented, so wish I lived close to you so I could beg you for lessons. Guess I'll just have to keep dreaming.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you must the patience of a saint :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. You are very talented. Great job.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

peyote yet----------aghaaaaaaa. I've been years working on a peyote lariat necklace just 1 1/2" wide and still have over 2 feet to get it to the length I want. I personally prefer beaded embroidery. Started a peyote mermaid medicine bag and always miscounting. May never get it done. Had I decided to do embroidery, she'd be finished. Took me 3 years to get the hang of peyote and I still have difficulty with the first 5 rows. Nice thing is I can take it out up to row 6 and have it start where it looks nice. LOL


What size beads did you use? Really nice work and you are so lucky to have a friend that appreciates your work. I get "Oh, that's nice" and that's all.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> What size beads did you use? Really nice work and you are so lucky to have a friend that appreciates your work. I get "Oh, that's nice" and that's all.


I only work with Miyuki Delicas size 11.0. They are a real tiny bead but easy to work with.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness... you are AMAZING


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I can only add a mixture of words that my granddaughter taught me and that is FANTABULOUS. 
No such word BUT it describes your wonderful work.
Thankyou for showing it.
It really is a super work of art.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,She will treasure that.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm speechless


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Better bring her tissues when you give this to her. It is beautiful.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Delicas size 11 are great aren't they and if I have to "fill in" a spot I go to the 15's. I LOVE delicas, they make peyote sooooooo much easier. 
Show us more pictures of your work please.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She will love it! Looks great.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! What talent!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

what a nice way to remember him. I just lost my lab, Shadie, on feb 16th of this year. Looks alot like him. Beautiful picture! She will treasure that always.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

OMG - It is beautiful!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the beading is wonderful and in just 10 days!! i am a beader, and it would have taken me a really long time to do it, even if i had the talent...did you use peyote stitch? i think that those who do not bead have no idea how really impressive this is...
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i just looked at your jelly bean art..and there are just no words adequate to praise it..i am SO impressed, and i am not easily impressed..
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I only work with Miyuki Delicas size 11.0. They are a real tiny bead but easy to work with.


Delicas are the very best. i get mine from Fire Mountain, who has the greatest selection and the best prices. and for tiny beads they have good size hole
Blessings


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, you've captured the photo perfectly (with age enhancement.) If you had said this took you 10 months I would have been surprised, 10 weeks amazed... but 10 days! I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow and double wow. do you sell them/?


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW!!! Talk about fantastic!. 10 days? Did you sleep or just do this in your sleep. It really is incredible!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Grapejelli said:


> Better bring her tissues when you give this to her. It is beautiful.


We BOTH shared a boxful!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful job!

Hazel


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> i just looked at your jelly bean art..and there are just no words adequate to praise it..i am SO impressed, and i am not easily impressed..
> Blessings


Thank you! I really enjoy working with jelly beans, the colors to them are beyond belief, just stunning and far more vibrant than paints.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice, and inspiring to us.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> Delicas are the very best. i get mine from Fire Mountain, who has the greatest selection and the best prices. and for tiny beads they have good size hole
> Blessings


I buy mine from Joan Painter; her prices are pretty cheap, too.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> Delicas size 11 are great aren't they and if I have to "fill in" a spot I go to the 15's. I LOVE delicas, they make peyote sooooooo much easier.
> Show us more pictures of your work please.


These are some old pieces I did. One of them - the collage - which is made up of 80 separate pieces is STILL not done, I just can't seem to want to go near it and there are just those few more squares to be worked. Arrrgh!! Also I have included my state stamps, these from when I was working them way back when...then I just got bored with it and never did the rest. I think my moving interrupted that project and I just never got back to it. Anyway when my old computer crashed I lost some 300 patterns, so couldn't finish them up if even I wanted to unless I redesign the patterns again and that I am not willing to do. I don't like doing a thing twice.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd forgotten all about Joan Painter. I used to order from her before we had any local bead shops. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to say WOW too! I've never seen anything like it done with beads. It's magnificent. If you haven't already gone into business doing this, you really should consider it. I know I would pay to have a picture done in beads.
Love it!


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing work - just stringing the beads is a major task. Some folks could not finish the stringing in 10 years, let alone finishing the beadweaving in 10 days


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow again! Wonderful work. You are só talented!
Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

marafish said:


> Amazing work - just stringing the beads is a major task. Some folks could not finish the stringing in 10 years, let alone finishing the beadweaving in 10 days


I find warping the threads for loomwork to be the most annoying part. I am starting a new tapestry that requires 170 warp threads and so far I can't seem to make it pass 12 or so. I think this new thread I bought is garbage and I bought a whole spool of it, too...must be garbage...it keeps breaking every time I stretch it and it IS SUPPOSED to be NYMO. I think Nymo is dummying down its products today because I still have Nymo from 15 years ago that holds up way better than this new stuff and have never snapped a thread when using it to warp my looms. Have you noticed this, too? And before you ask, no, I don't like fireline and don't use it at all! May be good for jewelry but not for what I want to use it for.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome!!! Amazing!!! You are very talented!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

This is remarkable...just remarkable.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing, your friend will love and cherish it.


----------



## Madjj (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful tribute to an dear friend and what a talent you have.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh MY!!!! What can you say but "WOW""!!!!!! Beautiful work. That takes a lot of patience. Great job!!


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

So beautiful!What a tribute!Love how you adapted to a younger version.Huggs..Kitty


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, that is fantastic.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is an incredible piece of artwork . You are a true friend for doing this for her .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

That's beautiful. What a lovely idea. My lovely dog called Rocky looked just like that. He passed away many years ago. I miss him&#128158;


----------

